# Paratilapia polleni



## Christinas2006 (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any pictures of this fish? We have a smaller one and the colors are starting to turn black.

If you have one that is is full grown... how is the behavior? Is it very aggressive?


----------



## Christinas2006 (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is an older pictures of ours:


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=182439

this is my thread with my pair, male around 35cm, female 28ish i spose, they are in a 7x2x2.5 tanks with some bocourti and synspillum, the male is aggressive when spawning but othe rthan that he is pretty cool, i separate the eggs ond laid or they eat em, lovely fish
great personality
hth Ray


----------

